# Conectar el PC a un circuito eléctrico



## Regor (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola,

Quería hacer el experimento de crearme un banco dinamometrico a escala reducida y obtener los datos de potencia a traves del PC. Por eso, necesito poder medir la intensidad que habrá en el circuito compuesto pot el motor eléctrico (accionado por el motor de gasolina) y el receptor (bombillas). Mi gran duda es que componente electrónico necesito para poder detectar esta intensidad y transferir los datos al PC, y luego encontrar el software adecuado para leer esta información y representarla.

Os agradecería mucho que me ayudarais.

Un saludo!


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 3, 2009)

se que hay un tipo de dispositivos que te leen corriente y te la interpretan en señales de 4-20 mA, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con ellos. creo que si averiguar bien ese dispositivo, tendras resuelto tu problema


----------



## Regor (Sep 4, 2009)

OK, intentare averiguar más sobre este tipo de dispositivos. Si alguien hubiera probado alguna cosa semejante, por favor que lo comente.
Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 4, 2009)

Si es AC tienes que usar lo que se conoce como Transformador de Dona, si es DC puedes usar sensores de Efecto hall especiales

http://www.acomee.com.mx/producto.fwx?idprodu=23749&categori=0&usuario=&idcarrit=

Despues esa señal la puedes poner a algun medidor que pueda digitalizar la señal y mandarla por RS232, USB o Ethernet a la computadora... 

http://www.advantech.com/eautomation/data-acquisition-control/
http://www.ni.com/dataacquisition/


----------

